# Rodel Dagooc Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 18, 2007)

[yt]vv-_mY3MCMs[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice clip as always Brian.


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 18, 2007)

Haven't seen this one yet!! Thanks for sharing! Brad


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice!


----------

